
How Much Does It Cost to Hire a Blockchain Developer in 2018? - Riphyak
https://hackernoon.com/how-much-does-it-cost-to-hire-a-blockchain-developer-in-2018-salary-overview-and-hiring-trends-908488615142?ref=youteam
======
jgrahamc
Argh. These folks emailed me by trying to guess my email address with a link
here. Here's the text of the email:

\---

Hi John,

Greetings from Anton, CEO and co-founder at YouTeam, a marketplace for hiring
offshore development talent.

Lately, we’ve been researching the topic everyone wants to know more about but
fears to ask: salaries in blockchain. Did you know that according to public
sources the average blockchain developer salary in the US equals $95,545?
Would you agree with this or do you think it is actually way higher? We
researched the salaries in the most popular cities in the US and right now
discussing them on Hacker News.

Help us gather fresh opinions, find more reliable sources and better data!

Join the conversation here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17403348](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17403348)

Best, Anton Mishchenko CEO and Co-founder of YouTeam

+44 20 3868 7878 I a@youteam.io 800 West El Camino Real, Suite 180, Mountain
View, California, 94040, USA

\---

~~~
jrockway
I got the same email. I flagged this article.

~~~
joinanton
My sincere apologies - this was a result of a miscommunication inside our
team. Happy to elaborate if you care to hear more. We are very much aware of
the HN community standards. Won't happen again - promise.

------
joinanton
Hi guys, I’m Anton, co-founder of YouTeam and Cryptohire. Happy to answer any
questions about the findings I've presented in our article.

I would love to have a discussion with startup founders about salaries in
blockchain. We were actually quite surprised with the data we gathered from
public sources. I expected the salary range to be way higher. But then again -
nobody, sort of, talks about this publicly.

I'd really appreciate if you can point us in the direction where we can gather
more data because it’s just the beginning of our more extensive research.
Something else I would love to discuss is whether you look for in-house
blockchain developers or do you usually hire remotely?

Feel free to join the conversation :)

~~~
Riphyak
According to the data in this article, most companies prefer hiring permanent
in-house blockchain specialists and one of the reason is the issue of
sensitive data.

~~~
joinanton
Yes, I’m quite sure that with the time remote teams will become a common type
of employment within software industry and blockchain in particular. Today
many companies such as Zapier, Trello, InVision and many others manage
distributed teams and they prove that although remote work has some
disadvantages, it offers way more opportunities, e.g. an access to a wide
talent pool. I believe the same goes for blockchain companies.

~~~
minimaxir
What is going on in this discussion thread? You both work for the same
company.

~~~
jacquesm
The apologies are also funny, there are multiple versions by the same person
but they all differ in the exact reasons about what happened. I wouldn't touch
this company with a 10' pole.

------
minimaxir
As other comments note, this submission was spammed.

The better question is how did they get a list of emails of HN users (w/ first
names)?

~~~
danso
Everyone who has complained in this thread has contact info in their HN bio.

